

6 Extra Skills Every PHP Developer Should Have - kurtable
http://phpmaster.com/6-extra-skills-every-php-developer-should-have/

======
mskierkowski
I'd add one more "focusing on your core".

With PHP it is really easy to hack little things together so it's tempting to
build everything yourself when faced with new small challenges. Depending on
third party services can save a lot of time/effort to help you deliver what
matters.

------
paulhauggis
1) is any web developer. 2-6 is any developer.

